# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Siligun, anygood??

## wozzzzza

just come across this, worth getting or not??  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXGk-Fi4Gk4

----------


## METRIX

According to the reviews I read it's a waste of money, it's said to only work with Silicon, struggles with other stuff, plus it's all made from plastic and is said to last only a week. 
Do a search plenty of bad reviews on this junk.

----------

